

The TSA are operating in the UK 'for the Olympics' - AlexMuir
http://news.sky.com/story/961071/us-security-agents-at-heathrow-for-olympics

======
mootothemax
And what's the first thing I read on the Guardian's site today? A tongue-in-
cheek Olympics etiquette guide that starts with:

 _Welcome, and before we begin – please accept our apologies. Your four-hour
nightmare wait at passport control should not be taken as a symptom of
Britain's contempt for foreigners. It is merely a symptom of a woeful lack of
spending on a key aspect of travel infrastructure in the run-up to a hugely
important event. In other words, it's the government that hates you. Don't
worry, they hate us too._

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/jul/16/etiquette-
guide-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/jul/16/etiquette-guide-
visitors-london-olympics)

~~~
stuaxo
Ha this reminds me of an American guy I saw on the train near London talking
to his kids - \- They were impressed how fast the trains were (just the normal
ones) ... then: "Daddy do people love the government here" "People love the
government here".

I was tempted to put him right, but it was too funny.

To clarify: We like stuff like the NHS and the BBC which are paid for with
public money, but like other countries we never like the current government
and how they spend our £.

------
Zenst
Interesting as I thought the TSA was to stop bad people getting onto planes,
not getting off them.

As somebody who lives in London in the UK I can say that like most people who
have had to pay a extra tax to pay for this without no extra chance to get to
see it, that I will be glad when it's all over. I think the Olympics has lost
the spirit of which it was started and that if the sponsors and finances were
held to the same standard that those competing have to maintain of no drugs,
fairness etc then things would be alot more inline with the spirit of the
event.

Still TSA or G4S (UK's lamentable try at haliburton or however there called);
Who would you pick, so fair enough.

------
fredley
A useful single link to give to people to illustrate why the TSA are a bad
thing: <http://boingboing.net/tag/tsa/>

~~~
y3di
Can't tell if this is real or parody.

------
pasbesoin
I guess they finally brought in the outsourcing experts.

------
mtgx
This sounds like they have a masterplan to "get all global citizens" used to
this sort of searching, until it becomes common sense for everyone. What's
next? TSA agents in all NATO countries to check for "terrorists" because they
are oh-so expert at it?

